# Charter Fishing Boat in DE



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Some buddies and I are planning Charter Trip to Delaware in Aug aboard the "LIL Angler II". Anyone ever been out on her? What was your experience?

The Capt. talks like he knows what he is doing, but its a decent drive for us (almost 3 hrs) and we don't want lip service.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The boat is fine. They are not known as "cooler fillers" but they 
get consistant positive feedback. What are you fishing for? They are mainly an
"inshore" operation and do not like to venture too far out from my
recollection. If you are after croaker, tog, seabass, etc 
than you should be fine. I think they have 2 boats. A small 
one and a medium sized one.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the response Talapia. When I spoke to the Capt he said triggerfish, tog, seabass, croaker, flounder, and they were seeing some blues. A full cooler would be great but I just hope we have a good day and a variety of fish. Rest assured I will repot back after we go.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The croaker should be in good by then. If so then you will have
all the fish you could want.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

That would be just fine with me. My wife and I both love croakers. And if we hit a few of the other big boys I will count it as a success.:fishing:


----------

